# Quarter horse



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

Going to look at this quarter horse gelding on Sunday, he is 6 years old, 15.3 hands. 
What do you think?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not my cup of tea from those pics, the head on shot he looks very narrow, and he toes out a lot, it could be the way they set him up, but not liking that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His back also looks really long.

Know what he reminds me of? That pic going around FB and the internet of the "most beautiful horse on the planet" or whatever. Same kind of build, from the looks of it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You are right Drafty, the horse in the OP does not look 'typically' QH to me, but then my typical QH is a ranch type, big body short legs


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Those legs scare me. Toed out in front. Cow hocked and camped out in back. Really high headset. Not a lot of substance. What do you want to do with him?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry, I have to agree . he toes out in front, is cow hocked and stands as if he has a dropped back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What are you planning to use him for? I'm thinking he will hold up for trail but I'm not sure you'll be able to do anything more than local level showing on him. He's not looking real great in the legs to me, his fronts are really close together and he's a little toed out. Is he registered?

If the price is right and depending on what you want to do, I would look but be very cautious and really make a good decision.


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

That super thin look in the "head on" shot is mostly bad photography. They used a very short focal length lens focusing on the horse's nose... distorts everything behind it...

As for the rest, I'm not qualified to judge!


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't plan on showing him or anything. Just going to use him as a trail horse to ride around on the farm. He is registered though. I've seen videos of him and he doesn't look bad when he's walking, but I'll be able to tell better in person. He's really well broke, side passes, backs, walks, trots, canters, neck reins. They're asking 2500 for him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Then I would take a look. I only have two that have show conformation. My 32 year old is short and compact but I got a whole lot of sound years out of him and I rode that horse hard every which way possible. My yearling is a little cow hocked in the back. I don't worry as much about it as long as they can do their job and stay sound. I prefer a brain over the rest...


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

So if he's a little cow hocked it shouldn't affect him with trail riding then? I just don't want to be worried about him going lame from it when he's older
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

And is 2500 a good price for him? Or too high?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If he is sound and dead broke then 2500 is a good price in my mind. A slight cow hock doesn't usually cause too many issues and some people actually prefer a small amount of it because they feel like it helps the horse to get underneath itself.

If you can afford it then I'd get a basic vet check, admitting that I have never paid for one. Not for that price. I don't generally worry about a vet check unless I'm paying over $5K but that's kind of my thought process.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you get another set of pictures?


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

Once I see how he rides in person I guess I'll be able to decide, I have seen quite a few videos though and it doesn't seem to be a problem so I'm not too worried about it. I just a want a good horse that I can ride around the farm, I doubt I'll ever ride faster than a trot, if that. He'll have a pretty laid back easy life. I'll be keeping him at my grandpas, at least for now, and he's got 60 acres mostly pasture and a little woods. If he's good around cows we might ride to the back of the property to check the cows, but he won't be doing any real work. I guess I'll have to decide how to go about the vet thing myself, this will be the first horse that I'm paying for with my money and that I'll be buying the feed and such for, but I've got plenty saved up for whatever I need. All the horses my grandpa has had for us in the past though he hasn't worried about much, just a little wormer every now and then, trim their feet if the ground isn't keeping them wore down enough, and some good food. I think the only time the vet was ever out at his place was when one of our horses stuck it's head through the fence and a piece of pipe fence went through his neck (he lived by some miracle). But my grandpa is pretty old school simple kinda farmer about animals. I don't know how I'll be about it, guess I'll just see as I go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

More pictures
View attachment 724105








We are on our way to look at him now


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like that picture better... You must report back when you are done!


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

It's a long drive, we've still got about 80 miles left. I'm excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

Everything went good! He's better than I thought he'd be! Super well trained, if you want him to scoot over just poke him with one finger, no pushing, he's not stubborn at all, so that's a big change from what I've had in the past! I didn't even have to ask any questions about him, they told us everything and talked a lot, the guy selling him trains and breeds horses for a living, he even gave me a riding lesson! We were there for 2 and a half hours, now on our way home, got him for $2400. It's raining and it'll be dark when we get home but I'll try to get some good pictures of him tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omigosh! That is so exciting! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Make sure you start a journal so we can follow your adventures!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like that last photo of him a lot better. He looks like a kind soul as well. That's really exciting enjoy him and tell us more about him and your adventures as you go.


----------

